
Ask HN: What is the best Gmail client alternative? - bsvalley
Gmail.com totally sucks now since they&#x27;ve pushed the new UI to everyone (no revert back option). We all hate it, it&#x27;s confusing, can&#x27;t even find out if I have a new email because of the color&#x2F;font&#x2F;bold they use. Especially when you use Labels. And yeah, it&#x27;s simply ugly and slow. Hurts my eyes and brain every time I look at my emails...<p>What is the fastest&#x2F;lightest client out there you guys use to handle your @gmail.com stuff?<p>Thanks!
======
ComputerGuru
Outlook.app on iOS (it's hands down the best and I keep forgetting it's not
the default mail app) and Microsoft's Mail under Windows 10 (it's not
incredible but it's lightweight and most importantly keeps out of the way).

------
sgloutnikov
Looks aside, today I had to click 'delete' 5 times before it actually deleted
an email, clicking 'send feedback' did nothing. I searched here to see if
anyone recommended an alternative client.

I think I'll try good ol' Thunderbird or even Outlook.

------
bovermyer
I love the current UI.

However, if you're on Windows, the Mailbird client is pretty good.

